# Laptop display: 1080p VS 720p?



## rahul_upadhyaya (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello!
I have plans of getting a laptop really soon and am confused whether i should go for a laptop that gives me a 1080p display or a 720p display.
Keeping in mind that the 1080p display costs me a rough 6k more than 720p...is the difference in terms of quality really worthy of spending the extra buck?

Thanks!
Rahul


----------



## mack1983 (Jan 6, 2011)

rahul_upadhyaya said:


> Hello!
> I have plans of getting a laptop really soon and am confused whether i should go for a laptop that gives me a 1080p display or a 720p display.
> Keeping in mind that the 1080p display costs me a rough 6k more than 720p...is the difference in terms of quality really worthy of spending the extra buck?
> 
> ...



If you want to watch HD movies on your laptop then go for the 1080p.
I'm assuming that you are opting for DELL xps 15 going by the price difference in screens When i visited DELL store i didn't find much of a difference in screens while browing or working on office applications.
Even the graphics card in Dell supports 720 resolution so even if u buy 1080 screen and play game u will only get resolutions upto 720p.

so you need to decide what you want to do with your laptop and go ahead as the Dell 1080p screen is really awesome for movies.

I opted for 720p as i have a seperate setup for my movies.


----------

